# Devastated



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

Barney my big bunny was PTS the morning and am sooo upset, cannot stop crying, have got to tell the children later and i know they are going to be crying. 

He was part of the family and cannot imagine life without him now, have had him for 5 years. As i type this he is in the utility room which is upsetting me even more, i need to bury him.


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

. Oh i am so sorry for your loss try and be strong for the kids xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> Barney my big bunny was PTS the morning and am sooo upset, cannot stop crying, have got to tell the children later and i know they are going to be crying.
> 
> He was part of the family and cannot imagine life without him now, have had him for 5 years. As i type this he is in the utility room which is upsetting me even more, i need to bury him.


aww i am so sorry hon massive hugs.xxxxxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i am so so sorry for your loss,  are you home alone, is there not anyone with you, its heartbreaking telling the children i know, i had to when Smokey died afew months back,pleaase ask someone to help you bury him, and maybe plant something there, so you and the children have a place to go to,sending you a big hug, and we are all here if you need to chat.xxxxxx 
R I P Barney xxxxx _


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

My husband is in bed as working nights so doesn't know yet, but he will be with me when i tell the children, and yes i will get a nice plant or tree and the kids do something nice xx

You get soo attached to these animals you do not realise the utter devastated feeling you get when they go


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

KathrynH said:


> Barney my big bunny was PTS the morning and am sooo upset, cannot stop crying, have got to tell the children later and i know they are going to be crying.
> 
> He was part of the family and cannot imagine life without him now, have had him for 5 years. As i type this he is in the utility room which is upsetting me even more, i need to bury him.


So sorry Kath  big hugs for you ((())))) RIP Barney xxxxxx

Can you bury him in garden hun??? do a little memorial with the kids later might help them to know he is still there and they can go and see him anytime ......thinking of you all

love u xxxxxx


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Awwww ((((((hugs))))) - wish I could wave a magic wand for you and make Barney well again. You're right, animals get right into your heart and it's like losing a family member. I've lost count of the number of times I've vowed, "Never again!" - yet once the immediate hurt begins to lessen and you are able to remember all the good times, all the fun, you realise just why we do it.

I like the idea of the nice plant or tree - a lovely way to have something to remember him by.

RIP Barney xx


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh hunni i am so very sorry!! 
Kids can be very resiliant and im sure in time they will realise it was the best thing, Tho i admit i dont envy your position 
RIP Barney xxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.
It is heart breaking loosing a much loved family pet.
R.I.P Lovely Bunny and scamper freely at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ahh really sorry


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone, i am just numb to be honest, he was part of the family and it is so horrible when they go, i have never had to have a pet PTS before and as i went on my own to the vets etc just can't stop thinking about it now.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Im so sorry for your loss. I lost my 14 year old yorkie 7 weeks ago today. Its the worst pain ive experienced. When bonnie passed away it was night time so it was too dark to bury her which felt distressing having to keep her overnight but it was actually very comforting. We placed her on hdr beanbag in my parents bedroom overnight (she was their dog) and my grandparents came down for afew days as we all knew it was touch and go for a couple of days before and we each went in and spent some time with her and said our byefornows and it was much more like a wake and then funeral the day aftdrnoon. It was lovely and im glad we did it like that in the end.


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

im so so sorry for you regarding barney i too feel your sadness, its a trying time i feel that rabbits are an animal we get so attached to, i dred when i loose mine as i have 3 rabbits and 4 guineas and a syrian hamster
they are so special in our lifes, i feel sorry for the kids too
r.i.p. barney 
forever in our hearts xxx wendy


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hope you are feeling a little better today Kath ((())))xxxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

im really sorry to hear Barney didnt make it. 


R.I.P Lovely lad x


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

so sorry hun big hugs xx


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

So sorry to be reading this. RIP Barney.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

Thank you to everyone that has left messages, it is still so hard, woke up the morning and where he would be sat on his hutch waiting for me and come running to the door he wasn't there. 

It will take me a while to get over him.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

So sorry Kathryn, it's horrid when they go 

RIP Barney xxx


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Massive hugs 

xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you everyone, they say time is a healer, god i hope so


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

KathrynH said:


> Thank you everyone, they say time is a healer, god i hope so


It is hun .......love u loads xxxxxxxx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Sorry to see post

Rip barney, run free at the bridge little one xxx


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

sorry to hear this {{{hugs }}} only time will heal lost but never forgotten


----------

